# 1999 VW Passat - Idle and go issues



## kak0852 (Jan 17, 2010)

My husband cleaned the throttle body. It starts and idles at 500rpms but when you start to hit the gas it hits 1200 
and then bounces to 1400 stays inbetween that. It is making a backfire sound in the air box. When you 
drive it, it takes forever to get it to 45mph and then it will not go past that.
What do i do now.He is the one working on the car and is out of town trying to get home. I am talking to him via the phone 
trying to help him but I am not getting anywhere. He is a mechanic and knows what he is doing but this is really pissing him off. 
If anyone has a great idea you can even text me at 678-736-1025. Thank you


----------



## DGOMDK (Jul 30, 2007)

How was the car running before this happened?
Is there a (MIL) check engine light on? If yes, have your hubby scan for codes.
Something is terribly wrong, it should not idle at 500rpm. Normal is 820-850 firm.
Check for boost leaks - if it's turbo. Most common is the F shape hose located on the upper right side back of motor.
Check throttle body alignment - it may need to adjust.
Back fire sound in airbox - not sure if thats right. Backfire = fuel related too much or too little. 
Check COP's (coil on plug)
Dont drive car until it is fix. Will do more harm than good.
Good luck!


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: 1999 VW Passat - Idle and go issues (kak0852)*

Check the connector to make sure it is seated.


----------

